# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Hersteller Mastfue

## tigger1983

Hallo,

es gibt ja die Boge Mastfu gelenke. Wei jemand wer diese Kommerziell vertreibt? Unter dem Namen Boge gibt es viele Adressen und wirklich finden tut man dabei leider nichts... Auch wrde mich interessieren wer die Euro Pin zapfen vertreibt. Bisher habe ich nur Eckla gefunden. Allerdings haben die nicht das was ich suche "Boge M10/M8" und "Europin M10 aus einem Teil gefrst".

Vielleicht kennt sich ja wer in der Branche aus und wei an wen man sich wenden kann.

vielen Dank

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
Europinzapfen und Bogepowerjoints in 10 mm erhltst du beim Surfdepot Kiel.
http://www.surfdepotkiel.de/workshopsurfen.htm
Gru
Rolf

----------


## tigger1983

> Moin,
> Europinzapfen und Bogepowerjoints in 10 mm erhltst du beim Surfdepot Kiel.
> http://www.surfdepotkiel.de/workshopsurfen.htm
> Gru
> Rolf



Danke, aber die Frage war wer diese Artikel an die Surfshops vertreibt.

----------


## wavemaster

Da musst du einfach mal im Surfshop nachfragen!
Ich freue mich, dass ich helfen konnte.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## tigger1983

hab ich versucht aber die machen da ein Staatsgeheimnis draus...

----------


## KIV

Also zumindest den „Europin aus einem Teil gefrst“ gibt’s von Chinook:
https://chinooksailing.com/collectio...d-rubber-joint
Den Importeur fr D wirst Du durch eine freundliche Anfrage beim Hersteller sicher rausbekommen.

Ein „Gelenk“ gibt’s bei Chinook brigens auch, finde aber keine Angaben zum Gewinde...

----------


## PaI

Du reprsentierst wirklich einen Shop?

Was meinst Du mit Europin M10 aus einem Stck gefrst? Zum direkt in den Boge Joint reinschrauben ohne zustzliche Gewindebolzen?
Die aus einem Stck gefrsten hat man ja sonst eher bei Tendon Systemen.

----------


## tigger1983

Also ich reprsentiere keinen Shop, das waren nur die die Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe wenn man nach dem zulieferer fragt. Ich kann die Sache ja irgendwo nachvollziehen, die wollen es mglicher Konkurrenz natrlich nicht einfach machen.

Zu deiner Frage: Ja es gibt M10 Europinne die sind aus einem Stck gefertigt. Das ist auch Sinnvoll so, weil sonst hat man ein weiteres Teil sowie nur einen M8 bewindebolzen der in den Pin greift. Das allerdings die Unterlegscheibe mit dazu gehrt ist luxus der nicht wirklich was bringt auer das Bauteil unntig teuer zu machen. Also die normalen M10 Europin sind mittlerweise standart siehe hier:

https://www.juiceboardsports.co.uk/m...10euro_pin.jpg

allerdings findet man immer nur die Shops, die aus benannten Grnden ihre Zulieferer nicht benennen.

----------


## KIV

Ich habe doch einen Hersteller benannt. Gern geschehen..!

Und Chinook hat sich sicher etwas dabei gedacht, die Scheibe stehen zu lassen. Gerade deren Produkte sind extrem durchdacht, auf bestmgliche Performance ausgerichtet.

Mir erschliet sich auch immer noch nicht, was das Beharren auf der Frage nach dem "Zulieferer" soll. Entweder kauft der Shop solche "exotischen" Kleinteile bei einem Grohndler oder bei einem Hersteller, bzw. dessen Importeur. Und fr die Abnahme von 2-4 Pins werden die fr Dich kein Kundenkonto erffnen...

----------


## PaI

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob Du das meinst. 
Ich wei auch, wo es die Teile gibt. 
Mir ist nur nicht klar, warum Du den Zulieferer wissen mchtest. 
Wenn Du Bedarf hast kannst Du Dich gerne an mich wenden.

----------


## tigger1983

Ich wollte halt gerne wissen wo das Zeug her kommt das man nutzt. Es ist schon klar das ein Bauteil, dass aus einem Guss besser ist als aus mehreren Teilen. Aber bei der Unterlegscheibe ist der Unterschied nur jener, dass diese einen reibungswiderstand zum Bogejoint herstellt. Bisher hatte ich noch nie das Problem dass sich ein Pin mit angeschlossenem Gewinde aber loser Unterlegscheibe herausdreht. Vielleicht habe die das Problem gehabt und haben es so gelst. Logisch sollte bei dieser Lsung allerdings sein, dass der Materialverbrauch um ein vielfaches hher ist. Ob ich nun ein Teil aus einem 12mm Stab drehe oder einem 40mm Stab ist ein riesen Unterschied, der sich im Preis bemerkbar macht. Darum bin ich davon berzeugt das man das beste Preisleistungsverhltnis bei dem angeschlossenem Gewinde ohne unterlegscheibe hat.

@pai: Was meinst du damit: "Wenn ich bedarf habe?" Kannst du die Teile zu Hndlerpreisen besorgen oder wie?

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Logisch sollte bei dieser Lsung allerdings sein, dass der Materialverbrauch um ein vielfaches hher ist. Ob ich nun ein Teil aus einem 12mm Stab drehe oder einem 40mm Stab ist ein riesen Unterschied, der sich im Preis bemerkbar macht.



Kenne zwar die Produktion von dem Chinook-Teil nicht, aber bezweifle ernsthaft, dass der Rohling dafr zylindrisches Stangenmaterial war... ;-)

----------


## KIV

> Ich wollte halt gerne wissen wo das Zeug her kommt das man nutzt.



Mit allergrter Sicherheit aus China, immer und von jedem Hersteller.





> Aber bei der Unterlegscheibe ist der Unterschied nur jener, dass diese einen reibungswiderstand zum Bogejoint herstellt.



Einen erhhten Reibungswiderstand sehe ich nicht. Ohne Scheibe reibt das Gummi vom Boge direkt an der Kunststoff-Unterseite der Verlngerung und ggf auch am Tampen. Dann lieber ein festes, glattes Metallteil.
Auerdem bildet die Scheibe einen festen "Anschlag" fr starke Kompression des Gummis, insbesondere bei harten Landungen und Waschgngen. Das ist sicher nicht verkehrt...

Und es gibt auch immer mal wieder Flle von abgescherten/abgebrochenen Pins. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein bergang von "Pin auf eingeschnittenes Gewinde" weniger stabil ist, als wenn noch eine feste Scheibe dazwischen liegt. Der Pin kann dann nicht einfach abknicken, da er auf seiner Basis mit vollen 10mm Durchmesser aufliegt und fest verbunden ist.
Aber das knnen Maschinenbauer bestimmt besser erklren.  





> @pai: Was meinst du damit: "Wenn ich bedarf habe?" Kannst du die Teile zu Hndlerpreisen besorgen oder wie?



Ist das also der Grund, dass Du hier nach "dem Zulieferer" fragst? Du willst 3(?) pro Stck sparen..?
Klugscheimodus: Jeder Hndler verkauft Dir die Teile zum Hndlerpreis.  :Wink:

----------


## tigger1983

Erzhl mir doch nichts das ich schon wei  :Wink: 
Die Antwort die ich gesucht habe, hab ich mittlerweile selbst herausgefunden. Aber trozdem danke fr deine / eure Mhen.

----------


## tigger1983

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sie es aus einem Teil fertigen. Wenn man die Scheibe also anschweit wre das gemogelt. Und sonst wsste ich keine andere Mglichkeit wie man so etwas baut. Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Darum lasse ich mich gerne belehren.

Nachtrag: Der Verkaufspreis liegt auch mehr als doppelt so hoch wie der ohne Unterlegscheibe. Dies spricht fr einen deutlich teureren Produktionsprozess.

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sie es aus einem Teil fertigen. Wenn man die Scheibe also anschweit wre das gemogelt. Und sonst wsste ich keine andere Mglichkeit wie man so etwas baut.



Rohling in etwa der gewnschten Form aber mit bermass giessen, alles auf die gewnschten Masse abdrehen, Gewinde schneiden, Schlsselweite anfrsen.

Ich persnlich wrde das Ding wohl zweiteilig herstellen und die Scheibe aufpressen.

Aber es wrde mich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht gross wundern, wenn die Dinger in China aus dem Vollen gedreht wrden...

P.S.: Falls jemand Mhe mit lesen hat: uns fehtl das

----------


## PaI

Von welchem Hersteller hast Du denn jetzt gekauft?

----------


## tigger1983

> Rohling in etwa der gewnschten Form aber mit bermass giessen, alles auf die gewnschten Masse abdrehen, Gewinde schneiden, Schlsselweite anfrsen.
> 
> Ich persnlich wrde das Ding wohl zweiteilig herstellen und die Scheibe aufpressen.
> 
> Aber es wrde mich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht gross wundern, wenn die Dinger in China aus dem Vollen gedreht wrden...
> 
> P.S.: Falls jemand Mhe mit lesen hat: uns fehtl das



Danke fr die Info. Die Lsung mit dem Aufpressen klingt interessant.

----------


## tigger1983

> Von welchem Hersteller hast Du denn jetzt gekauft?



von keinem. Darum ging es ja auch nicht. Ich wollte einfach nur Wissen wo der Kram herkommt. Im Prinzip wurde das ja beantwortet: In spezialform von Chinook, die ihrerseits sehr wahrscheinlich in China produzieren lassen. In einfachererer Ausfrung kommen die unter anderem von Ascan, die ihrerseits wohl auch in China produzieren lassen.

----------


## PaI

Und meine sind von Unifiber. 
Verstehe dennoch nicht, warum Du so viel Zeit und Auwand investierst, wenn Du keinen Bedarf hast.

----------


## Surf Stephan

> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sie es aus einem Teil fertigen. Wenn man die Scheibe also anschweit wre das gemogelt. Und sonst wsste ich keine andere Mglichkeit wie man so etwas baut. Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Darum lasse ich mich gerne belehren.
> 
> Nachtrag: Der Verkaufspreis liegt auch mehr als doppelt so hoch wie der ohne Unterlegscheibe. Dies spricht fr einen deutlich teureren Produktionsprozess.



Stimmt das!

----------

